# Diving in Grand Cayman - Morritt's



## Judy (May 28, 2009)

DH and I will be spending a week in June at Morritt's Tortuga.  We'd like to do several (SCUBA) dives while we're there. I've scanned the TUG Morritt's Tortuga and Grand reviews back through 2007, but can't find any information on diving.   Can anyone tell me about the dive operation "Tortuga Divers" aka "Red Sail Sports" at Morritt's?  If we want to dive with them, would it be advisable to book ahead of time?
Any information or suggestions about other nearby dive operations, such as "Ocean Frontiers"?  How far is it from Morritt's? Would it be worth the trouble to dive with them instead of Tortuga Divers?


----------



## JoeMid (May 28, 2009)

I've been with both, they are both fine.  I liked the service from OF a little better but they're a few miles down the road instead of out on the pier in front of your resort.  I think you'd be fine if you book on arrival.


----------



## jadejar (May 28, 2009)

You might want to ask your question on the Morritt's owners' board:

http://morritts.17.forumer.com

Looks like we will be following right behind you -we check in on June 12th at Morritt's Seaside - wish I could give you more info, but I'm not a diver.


----------



## Holly (May 28, 2009)

*Ocean Frontiers*

Tell Britta hi for me.  They pick you up at Morritt's and don't limit your bottom time...total freedom.  Once they see that you know how to dive they LEAVE YOU ALONE.  They will store your equipment for you all week.  Nitrox, good boats, etc.  

I didn't dive with Red Sail but I've heard that they are the typical mega-resort dive operation if you know what I mean.  That's second-hand info though.  

I'm picky and I thought that they were very good.  




Judy said:


> DH and I will be spending a week in June at Morritt's Tortuga.  We'd like to do several (SCUBA) dives while we're there. I've scanned the TUG Morritt's Tortuga and Grand reviews back through 2007, but can't find any information on diving.   Can anyone tell me about the dive operation "Tortuga Divers" aka "Red Sail Sports" at Morritt's?  If we want to dive with them, would it be advisable to book ahead of time?
> Any information or suggestions about other nearby dive operations, such as "Ocean Frontiers"?  How far is it from Morritt's? Would it be worth the trouble to dive with them instead of Tortuga Divers?


----------



## joyzilli (May 28, 2009)

We have always used Ocean Frontiers because they were highly recommended, and since our kids were 12-18 when we all started diving, we always felt very safe and comfortable with them.  

We just came back last week from Morritt's and for the first time we used Tortuga Divers.  Although I wasn't diving, my husband and sons thoroughly enjoyed all their dives with them.  They loved the convenience and also the attention given on every dive.  They never felt like cattle, and on one of the dives, they were the only ones on the boat.  I realize May is rather slow season, but they will definately dive with Tortuga again.


----------



## caribbeansun (May 29, 2009)

I've been diving with OF for years and can't say enough positive about them.  

If you book ahead of time you can arrange for pickup at Morritt's.


----------



## esk444 (May 29, 2009)

I went with Tortuga for a couple of dives.  They basically separated the divers into two groups: 1) experienced divers who have recently dived, 2) everyone else.

For the experienced divers, they let them do a really deep (100ft+) wall dive.  You could either follow the guide as a group or buddy up but you still had to have the main group within eyesight.  

The second group basically followed the guide as a group for a 60ft. dive, no dive buddies.  

The second dive was pretty much the same, the experience divers could buddy up and go on their own if they were within eyesight of the boat or the main group.  Everyone else just followed the guide in a shallow dive.  

Honestly, I'm not that adventurous, so that was fine with me.  The guides were all pretty amiable Brits and were nice enough to set up everything for me without asking.  

It was also very nice to wake up at 7:45am and be able to make the boat by the 8:15am launch.


----------



## trim2gofast (May 31, 2009)

*Diving*

We are owners at Morritts and have done diving with both OF and Tortuga. I did my check out dives with Brita at OF. I have to say that we have been pleased with both operations. OF has a well deserved reputation of being top notch, and we dove only with them for our first two years. We finally tried Tortuga/Red Sail and were just as pleased and impressed. Their staff was excellent and we got great dives in. 

As to whether to make reservations. I suppose it depends upon if you have your week tightly planned. Some years, we book all our dives in advance, but the past few, we hit the dive shop as soon as we arrive and get on the schedule. We have always been able to get the dives we wanted. 

I have been to OF when folks were trying unsuccessfully to book some dives due to a full schedule.


----------



## jeg (Jun 2, 2009)

We went on a snorkel excursion with Red Sail. We paid and confirmed our reservations at Tortuga Divers. If you visit the concierge at the Tortuga Club, you can get a discount coupon for Tortuga/Red Sail, along with several restaurants and other attractions. Tortuga Divers also had a special going on while we were there so you could do another excursion like the Sunset Sail for half off if you did the snorkel/dive excursion.


----------

